# Lowrider Fest Coming To San Diego July 27th



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Yup, July 27th at Qualcomm Stadium in San Diego. It will again be another night time show. Flyer will be posted soon. Once it comes out PRE-REG ASAP.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

You can all use the same website to request pre-reg forms as you did for the Anaheim Lowrider Fest Show.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Don't forget to pre-reg.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

TRADITION CC. SO*CAL WILL BE THERE...:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Im going:yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Yup, July 27th at Qualcomm Stadium in San Diego. It will again be another night time show. Flyer will be posted soon. Once it comes out PRE-REG ASAP.


:inout::no:...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## IEGM (Feb 12, 2012)

*San Diego LowriderFest July 27th - Nightshow!*


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Firme!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

P1DAILY619 said:


> :inout::no:...




:yes::wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Another night time gig...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

*CUM GET SUM

BIG AL SAID IT;;;;WORKING;;*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

CBM KOOLAID WILL BE THERE 1 323 864 5050


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

koolaid365 said:


> CBM KOOLAID WILL BE THERE 1 323 864 5050



:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

MAJISTIC PICNIC;;;WHAT IT DO?????????
CUM GET SUM;;U BAD;;LOL


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

ill be there


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT


:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

July 27th...it's going down in SD Town...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

Chale!


----------



## torres1959 (May 18, 2010)

more like import fest fuck that show


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> July 27th...it's going down in SD Town...


Its ALWAYS goin down in SD. It doesnt take a little import show to bring riders out. :buttkick:



torres1959 said:


> more like import fest fuck that show


:werd:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

http://www.lowriderfest.com/v2/index.php/2012-04-24-00-13-29


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Goku said:


> Its ALWAYS goin down in SD. It doesnt take a little import show to bring riders out. :buttkick:
> 
> 
> 
> :werd:




Actually, it's not a little show...


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

This is a good show and event "Lowrider Fest" and as lowriders we should have most cars at event and not get pushed out by imports or any other cars! just my 2 cents.


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Sold Out?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

wsrider said:


> This is a good show and event "Lowrider Fest" and as lowriders we should have most cars at event and not get pushed out by imports or any other cars! just my 2 cents.




X2. Actually no one pushes out the Lowriders. The Lowriders just don't show up. But thanks for the comment..hope to see you there.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

MR.SKAMS said:


> Sold Out?



Nope, not yet.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## juss_saying (Mar 1, 2013)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

This weekend!! Still plenty of space if your not registered!! Gonna be an evening show!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

See you Saturday Bird...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Just Registered my Rider "SummerTime Blues" reppin RollerZ Only San Diego!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:^^^


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

A few more days...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

puRO San Diego!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Bird said:


> This weekend!! Still plenty of space if your not registered!! Gonna be an evening show!!!


ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

toress show'''cum get sum;;;


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

what time is da hop?????????check in time?????? some one need to post it soon..BIG AL SAID IT,,


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'll see if I can get that info for you big homie...


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

BIG AL ASKED IT???




DIPN714 said:


> what time is da hop?????????check in time?????? some one need to post it soon..BIG AL SAID IT,,


----------



## KICK BUTTOWSKI (May 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:NEXT SUNDAY:biggrin:GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE July 28,2013 6-?????? 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
 ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:facepalm:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

DIPN714 said:


> :facepalm:



Al, ask Koolaid for all the info regarding the hop....he's running it.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Al, ask Koolaid for all the info regarding the hop....he's running it.


lol


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Still room at the stadium for anyone coming tomorrow


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Another firme show...TTT for the Lowrider Fest.........and for all of the recycling....ch Ching


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

PIC


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Good show


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Another firme show...TTT for the Lowrider Fest.........and for all of the recycling....ch Ching


haha dude aint playing...i saw him pulling cans out of trash bags:|


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

alex75 said:


> haha dude aint playing...i saw him pulling cans out of trash bags:|



You mean pulling MONEY out of trash bags...


----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: Good CD's also.


djmikethecholodj said:


> You mean pulling MONEY out of trash bags...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

big topcat said:


> :thumbsup: Good CD's also.



What CDs? I don't sell CDs.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

1st place 61-64 ht


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice pic :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

alex75 said:


> haha dude aint playing...i saw him pulling cans out of trash bags:|


Lol


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Bad Ass Ride and Nice Win 


BIGJOE619 said:


> 1st place 61-64 ht


----------



## KICK BUTTOWSKI (May 14, 2013)

~INDIVIDUALS CC~


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Sanchas and Individuals Lookin' real Good!!


KICK BUTTOWSKI said:


> ~INDIVIDUALS CC~


----------



## KICK BUTTOWSKI (May 14, 2013)

MR.SKAMS said:


> Sanchas and Individuals Lookin' real Good!!


:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> You mean pulling MONEY out of trash bags...


you know thats right. i recycle at home all the time but damn i guess you a better man than me i would not be doing that shit in public pulling from trash bags like a old asian lady but handle that shit homie,


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

djmike recycle dj at the show


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

hey, thats not me foo...^^^^but thats some funny shit.:thumbsup::bowrofl::yes::biggrin::roflmao::run::rofl:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

KICK BUTTOWSKI said:


> ~INDIVIDUALS CC~


 bad ass car show...!!!!! lets do this again.......!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

meno97 said:


> :h5:NEXT SUNDAY:biggrin:GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE July 28,2013 6-??????
> 
> 1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
> Bring the whole Family
> ...


  :nicoderm:


----------

